

Commander in Nazi SS-led unit living in Minnesota - wslh
http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/06/14/18957629-ap-report-commander-in-nazi-ss-led-unit-living-in-minnesota

======
wslh
Probably he is not in Facebook or Google... that's why he wasn't caught.

